# Best way to waterproof fascia when roof lacks a drip edge?



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Our home's roof has no drip edge (and no gutters) and as a result several areas on our wood fascia have water running over them and they need to be repainted about every year.

We're now having our home re-sided with fiber cement and want the installer to upgrade our fascia too, so it's more waterproof and doesn't need painting so often. He recommends wrapping our existing fascia and sub fascia with aluminum (from a coil) and said that will look the best and keep the water off the fascia because he'll tuck the aluminum fascia under the shingles about one inch. He says he can't get under the shingles any more than one inch from the edge of the roof, and when I've tried to lift and bend those shingles, that seems about right.

He says we could put a matching drip edge on, but said it won't look as good and won't make it much more waterproof because he will only be able to use a drip edge that goes one inch under the shingles. So he recommends just going with the aluminum wrapped fascia and no drip edge.

OK, all you roofing experts, does this sound like a good plan? Or should we go with the drip edge even though it won't go under the existing shingles very far? Or should we ditch the aluminum wrap idea and replace our wood fascia with something more water resistant like Miratec or Smart Trim boards? Are there any secrets to getting a wider drip edge under the shingles and/or felt when you already have existing shingles installed?

BTW, we don't really want to add gutters because we live in a heavily wooded area and don't want to constantly have to clean the leaves out, plus we have no water drainage problems around the perimeter of our house.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

If the shingles stick over 1 1/4" to 1 1/2", DE won't be necessary.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

OH, If they don't stick out that far, it won't help either.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

The shingles only stick out about 3/4 - 1 inch.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it safe to assume that you cannot get any further under the shingles because of the nails holding the starter course of shingles down? If so, you can remove the starter nails, install the drip edge, renail.


----------

